# if you can't explain it well and want to write it down , HOW DO YOU WRITE IT ....



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

what is the best way to write your problems on paper , do you write it bullet points or is it better to make each in a story line with paragraphs etc :sus

did anyone ever wrote there problems on paper instead of talking at first appointment with the psychiatrist ?


----------



## Bryan II (Dec 9, 2012)

I do that all the time with my therapist. As far as the best way, it doesn't matter. Whichever way gets your point across, whichever is easiest for you. If you have a hard time explaining what you're thinking/feeling, just write down words and phrases that are in your head, and maybe that will give you some ideas.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

I was told to keep a diary, of like my moods and when I had panic attacks and stuff. I've got better at it. The first few entries back in October were just one word. Generally "depressed." or "anxious" or "Good." Now I'm started writing things down, how I feel, why I feel that way, what it feels like.


----------

